# MAC - Warm & Cozy - Dec 09



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Place all your *Warm & Cozy* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only. Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Warm & Cozy* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Warm & Cozy* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

Courtesy of *erine1881*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





feeling dreamy and light that fire!






sorry, light that fire! gloss ran over onto chamomile shadow.  














_


----------



## lara (Oct 8, 2009)

2N lipglass on lips.





2N lipglass


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Oct 12, 2009)

Pics are thumbnails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Modelette





Embark


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 4, 2009)

By Candlelight & Comfort MSFs






Bottom-Top: Comfort, Global Glow, Shooting Star, So Ceylon, Sunny by Nature, Warm Blend (mid brown shade), Gold Deposit.






Pink Comparisons
Bottom-Top: By Candlelight, Smooth Merge (light pink side), Northern Light, Blonde, Porcelain Pink, Pleasureflush, Light Flush






Peach Comparisons
Bottom- Top: By Candlelight, Cheeky Bronze, Glissade, Refined, Triple Fusion (light pink side)


----------



## iheartmakeup (Nov 27, 2009)

Chamomile, Mulled Cider & Embark:






Chamomile-





Mulled Cider-





Embark-





Swatches-


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Mineralize Skin Finish By Candlelight

Warm Me Up Lipstick

Light That Fire! Lipglass

Modelette Eye Shadow


----------



## KarlaSugar (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## purplerinne (Dec 17, 2009)

Shadesticks top to bottom: Nurture, Relaxed, & Cuddle
Eyeshadows top to bottom: Chamomile, Modelette, Milled Cider (VERY hard to swatch on all of em)
Lipstick and lipglosses top to bottom: Warm Me Up, Spiced Tea, 2N, Feeling Dreamy, 3N, Light that Fire
TLC in Feelin Good
TLC in Close for Comfort


----------



## resin (Dec 20, 2009)

comparison

blonde + by candlelight





pastel emotion + feeling dreamy lipglass


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 20, 2009)

L to R: Modelette & Mulled Cider E/S




L to R:Nuture, Warm & Cozy, & Relaxed S/S




L to R: By Candlelight & Comfort MSF




L to R: Spiced Tea L/G & 3N L/G


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Modelette Eyeshadow is the second from the left.*
All colors are from the Tempt me quad (2004).


----------



## jenniferever (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.neveryoumind.org/ebay/mac...tickcuddle.jpg

http://www.neveryoumind.org/ebay/mac...icknurture.jpg

http://www.neveryoumind.org/ebay/macembark.jpg


----------



## make_up_maven (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## gildedangel (Dec 24, 2009)

Picture of Warm Me Up l/s





Hand Swatch on NC15-NC20 of Warm Me Up l/s





Lip Swatch of Warm Me Up l/s, NC15-NC20; fairly pigmented lips





Wedge e/s compared to Mulled Cider e/s without base


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 24, 2009)

Here are my swatches.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 27, 2009)

Just some pics of Embark... taken under natural light, no flash.  Shadow was applied over Painterly for a base.


----------



## itskels (Dec 27, 2009)

The middle two:
--Spiced Tea Lipstick
--3N Lipglass


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 28, 2009)

"By Candlelight" MSF. SO pretty


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 29, 2009)

.......


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 1, 2010)

By Candlelight (bit of a shakey picture)







Porcelain Pink (left) vs By Candlelight (right)







Skin swatch (porcelain pink - right, by candlelight - left.)


----------



## make_up_maven (Jan 6, 2010)

*Dim The Lights Nail Polish*

Just the bottle, not on my nails.


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 10, 2010)

Siss Lipstick





2N Lipglass





Siss & 2N swatched on hand





Siss & 2N on lips






By Candlelight Mineralize Skinfinish







By Candlelight Mineralize Skinfinish


----------



## glowingface (Jan 11, 2010)

Note: Pincurl, Love Lace, Hypnotizing and Suave Intentions are not from Warm and Cozy collection.

Brave is a permanent lipstick.


----------



## Karrie (Jan 12, 2010)

left porcelain pink, right by candlelight





Blissed Out:


----------



## Purity (Jan 15, 2010)

By candlelight MSF:











Mulled Cider eyeshadow:











Warm me up lipstick:











Feelin' good TLC:











Warm me up to the left, Fellin' good to the right:


----------



## Karrie (Jan 18, 2010)

Nail Lacquer Blissed Out
2 Coats


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 19, 2010)

Comfort Vs. Warmed MSF


----------



## Leila_Lei (Jan 20, 2010)

Some thumbnails for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dim the Lights Nail Lacquer and Nurture Shadestick


----------



## wannabelyn (Jan 23, 2010)

By Candlelight MSF. With Flash


----------



## glowingface (Feb 24, 2010)

*Swatches of MAC shadestick in Relaxed, Too Faced Dramarama, NYX French Fries and Gold*


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

From top: Warm Me Up l/s, Light That Fire! l/g, nuture shadestick, Modelette e/s

2N lipglass on right


----------

